# The CTS prototype



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I had some requests to get pictures of this new rod out. I'm still finishing up the final coats of finish, but here's a couple of shots of the work on the butt section.

























I finally got away form the tiger wraps long enough to try a diamond wrap. Made a couple of mistakes along the way, but learned a few new things in the process, so it's all good. THe new blanks should be available this weekend, hopefully I'll have pricing info that I can provide then, and will know more about the blank color availability, they should be available in other colors, tho I don't have any specifics at the moment.

:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks sweet.......Great work.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice, but i can't cast anything more than 13, i'm only 4'6''.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Looking damn good! You may make me do something I don't wanna do..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

a blue version of that rod would look great with my BY.... what type of grip did you put on the but..?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I know they got a batch of Cobalt Blue in, but I doubt these rods will make it back from the show when people see and feel them!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I would like to know the sweet spot of the lite rod... I think it's rated 3-5 but I heard from the guys that these rods are slightly underrated.. Has anyone actually casted the lite one?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Rod threw 6oz just fine and is great with 4oz or 5oz of just lead.

I imagine 4 + bait would be the ticket, or tossing a 4-5oz piece of metal!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

would 5and a piece of Blood worm be pushing it?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Oh no! 

6oz will flat out fly like the wind!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

KMW, why you doing this to me? AHH S--t, maybe in the fall. Next big buy will be a rack. Can you hear me S-H-O-O-T-E-R? Philly Jack


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

When will these be available? Can I reserve before the show this weekend? 

How would the 5 - 8 compare to a AFAW Beach / Big Beach, (which is what is at the top of my shopping list now)?

Cobalt Blue huh? that sounds nice for a Diawa 7ht MAG too . . .


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I believe they are available now, but they are at the show through the weekend. 

Blank is lighter and will flat out throw!

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49273

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49189

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49360


----------

